
Snapchat Parent Moves to Book Revenue Where It Is Earned - niccolop
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi3htP7qLjRAhVJj1QKHdBGCDkQFgghMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fsnapchat-to-set-up-international-headquarters-in-london-1484055424&usg=AFQjCNGLHb80LfjStBUcrgoHHj2sIA1aQA
======
11thEarlOfMar
Did I miss something? The attribution is google.com, but the link redirects to
wsj.com, circumventing the paywall and saving me a few seconds.

My powers of perception aren't all they used to be, so maybe it's always
worked like this, but if HN has automated paywall avoidance, you have my
gratitude!

~~~
niccolop
Sadly not, I used the link to save readers the hassle. But that's a good
idea!!

